# small yard near chester-le-street



## dust100 (1 June 2013)

hi all, 

I am looking for a small friendly yard to keep one horse around 15hh nothing massive ideally require a stable and grazing, decent hacking and maybe a paddock or small areana to ride in would be nice.

Not after a huge posh expensive yard and don't really require livery. I am new to the area so any help locating one would be appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## glenrox (4 June 2013)

Hi , you could try Tribley farm at pelton fell..Lovely friendly yard and amazing hacking or Pelton House Farm..Thats really nice too


----------



## malakai (4 June 2013)

Pelton house farm, tribley,  crossing gates, robert ryles, theres one behind batleys as well. You'll probably get a better response on facebook!


----------



## Lgd (5 June 2013)

If you go a bit the other way towards Houghton-Le-Spring there are loads of small yards.
Leamside only do full livery but there is Weightman's at Warden Law, Morton Grange just out of Fencehouses/Woodstone Village, East Farm at Burdon, there is a nice yard just on the Stonygate road just off the A690 although not sure if they have any places. Greenshields at Herrington Hill almost on the A690 at Newbottle.

Union hall at Brass side is on the C-Le-St side, loads of small yards on the Plawsworth estate. Red Rose at C-Le-St


----------

